# how to post a pic in a thread??? plz



## TTT (Apr 26, 2009)

when I try to post a pic in a thread it asks me for a "URL" what the hell is that and what is" http:// " please help I would like to start a journal but what good is it if I cant post a pic or two....im not good with computers so you'll have to spell it out really simple lol


----------



## TTT (Apr 26, 2009)

i made an album and i was wondering who can see itis it just members or can the whole world see it?


----------



## potroast (Apr 27, 2009)

Welcome to Rollitup. My advice is to do some reading. Sorta like if I were to answer all of your questions here, you'd still have to read them. So to save all of us some typing, there are threads that are posted at the top of the forum for you to read first.

Thanks for playing


----------



## motoracer110 (Apr 27, 2009)

to get an image URL all that you have to do is upload the image that you want into a hosting site like photobucket.com and under each image that you upload you will be able to copy the image url and paste it into the Insert image tab and you will be all set to go.

The code will look kind of like this http://t486.photobucket.com/albums/tt1300/truepic/RIU.jpg


----------



## TTT (Apr 28, 2009)

well thanks pot roast I've been reading and been trying and have failed at numerous attemps. its is and isnt my fault I'm a computer retard I,ve tryed everything I can think of so I looked to this site for a little help so that I might be able to contruibute some of my experience and photos but if this is the help you offer then I'll just sit back and read about other peoples success and failures and and give non helpful info just like you have provided me THANKS.


----------



## TTT (Apr 28, 2009)

thankyou motoracer110 I'll try to figure out what that photo bucket is and give it a try have a good one budz


----------



## TTT (May 10, 2009)

TTT said:


> thankyou motoracer110 I'll try to figure out what that photo bucket is and give it a try have a good one budz







did it woprk


----------



## cheafinkush1721 (May 11, 2009)

nice homie, what strain is that?


----------



## Droski7 (May 11, 2009)

Dude just like browse under the url link thingy and choose the file. then load click upload photos and there you go


----------



## TTT (May 13, 2009)

bc big bud x something or other


----------



## TTT (May 13, 2009)

th




i




s is my fav pic


----------



## cheafinkush1721 (May 13, 2009)

bad ass...


----------

